# New ATV Safety Course Offered Online for Montana Students



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

A new class that teaches people how to safely operate off-highway vehicles such as ATVs is now available online in Montana. Students can study for free at www.offroad-ed.com/montana, paying only when they pass their off-road certification exam.

The online OHV safety course takes only a few hours to complete, and students can study at their own pace. Offroad-ed.com/montana covers the same material as Montanas classroom-based off-highway vehicle course. Topics include a pre-ride checklist, basic riding skills, how to become a better rider, riding safely and responsibly, preparing for the unexpected, riding off-highway motorcycles, and understanding Montanas OHV laws.

A rider that takes this off-road education course is the kind of person who will be a safe rider, promote good sportsmanship, have concern for the environment, and respect the rights of others, said Walt Timmerman, recreation bureau chief for Montana State Parks. These attributes will ensure a bright future for OHV recreation in Montana.

Montana students who must complete their OHV course requirement to ride on designated OHV trails pay a one-time fee of $29.50, which is due only if they pass the test. Students can take the test as many times as they need to pass it.

Montana requires operators who are 12 to 16 years of age to obtain an OHV safety education certificate and be under the direct supervision of a licensed operator to ride on designated OHV trails.

Offroad-ed.com/montana is approved by Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks to satisfy the education requirements for off-road education certification. To take this safety course, visit http://www.offroad-ed.com/montana.

*About Kalkomey*

Kalkomey Enterprises Inc., parent company of offroad-ed.com, is the official provider of*recreational safety education materials for all 50 states. Our print and Internet courses have been providing official safety certification since 1995. We provide safety courses in boating, hunting, bowhunting, and off-road vehicle...


More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Terrible idea and not something I would want promoted in Michigan. Just too easy for someone else to take the test for the kid.

Michigans own DNR wont allow a parent to read the test to their younger kids in a regular ORV classroom setting for fear that the kids parent might give the answers to their kids, but they support on-line ORV safety classes


----------

